# JDM brother of B14 Sentra



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

I was looking to do a JDM body conversion.

I've heard it was the Lucino, but I'm not quite sure. Is this true? I've only seen a stationwagon Lucino before..


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

not sure what this is off of, but the guy who i bought the car from got it from japan. it included the fenders, hood, front bumper, and the side skirts (which are not on yet). I just got this back from the paint shop last week. im getting a new shocks and sturts for it before i start driving it.
















i will call him and try to find out, but i dont think he knew either.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

that is a slick front bumper


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah. That's a sweet ride. Do you have any rust since you live in Mad-town?



This link might help *All Japanese Cars*


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

the car has no rust on the panels. a little on the under side as expected. but the car is pretty clean for being in WI. Not sure where it was before my friend had it but it seems pretty good. 
thanks fot the link. after searching i think i found it. Its from a JDM Pulsar. 
1995 Nissan Pulsar : All Japanese Import Cars

now that i look at it more, i also have the power mirrors for it too. but they will take some mods to get them to fit. if you look at the other models they have a hatch that looks nice.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm adding that link to my site, damn good references!


thanks for the help.


----------



## sroom (Mar 6, 2007)

picture up there looks like a primera (has jdm sr20 vvl engine) this is a jdm lucino....good luck finding that bumper conversion tho theres like only 5 people in the states that have this...grille and emblems are no prob to find tho


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

the fog lights dont wrap around like that. i will try to get a better picture when the rain stops. it is suppose to be 40's this weekend. my front bumper also has a slot for a euro plate. 
here is a better pic of the bumper.









i got a euro plate on the way too. it is just white with black letters, wich ironicly is what the WI plates i have now look like.


----------



## tha_yen (Mar 20, 2007)

Redser, I'm thinking about doing a front end conversion like your's. I go to school in Platteville and am in Madison most of the time. Any possibility I can check it out sometime?LOL


----------

